# Kettenblatt, Kette + Ritzel: passt das zusammen?



## Ladis (4. Dezember 2014)

Servus Leute,

ich hab da eine kurze Frage:

Ich möchte den Antrieb des Kinder MTBs erneuern und suche ein Kettenblatt....ich habe im Netz ein Shimano Ultegra Kettenblatt 34 Z 10-Fach FC-6750 gefunden und möchte wissen, ob das mit einem 6-fach Shimano Schraubkranz überhaupt kompatibel ist....bzw. welche Kette ich brauche damit damit das funktioniert...(also falls es geht).


Sollte das nicht passen, welches Schraubritzel 6- oder 7fach bräuchte ich denn?

Danke und Grüße aus Berlin

Laszlo


----------



## Roelof (4. Dezember 2014)

Je mehr Gänge, desto schmäler werden Ritzel, Kettenblätter und Ketten. Für 10-fach Kassetten kannst du 11-fach Ketten verwenden, für 9-fach Kassetten 10-fach Ketten, usw. 

Grundsätzlich müsste die Kombination mit einer 6- oder 7-fach Kette schon passen, aber das Blatt ist halt sehr schmal. Im Zuges dieses Umbaus empfehle dir kurz zu überdenken, ob du nicht auf die leichtere 8-fach oder 9-fach Variante ohne Schraubkranz wechseln magst. Das bringt vermutlich mehr Vorteile als ein neues Blatt vorne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladis (4. Dezember 2014)

..Danke für den Tipp. Ich werde mir das mal in Ruhe anschauen....

Was ich gerade ungern machen möchte, ist ein komplett neues Hinterrad zu bauen um eine 8/9-fach Kassette nutzen zu können. Insofern suche ich gerade nach einer kostengünstigen Möglichkeit ein 34er Kettenblatt zu kriegen. So könnte ich das Hinterrad wie´s ist nutzen.


----------



## Fisch123 (4. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt auch 8 und 9- fach Schraubkränze, guggst du bei ebay


----------



## Roelof (4. Dezember 2014)

@Ladis: was hat denn deine 6-fach Kassette für eine Abstufung??


----------



## Ladis (5. Dezember 2014)

@ Roelof: das Ritzelpaket hat 11-24.......war mir auf die schnelle aber auch nicht sicher ob das Schraub- oder Kassette ist...ist auf jedenfall HG, so steht es zumindest auf den Kettenblätter vorne.. Einbaubreite hinten muss ich auch noch messen.

Aber egal wie´s ist: ich brauche ein Kettenblatt vorne für meine Redline Micro / 5 Arm / LK 110 und die gefundene Ultegra würde von der Größe und dem Preis her passen...bin mir nur nicht sicher ob es zum Ritzel bzw. zu welcher Kette passt.

LG, L.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2014)

Okay, ich versteh schon. Die Kette hat sehr breit für das Kettenblatt. Im "worst case" macht es eine Kettenführung aber wieder gut...


----------

